# Logitech G19 unter Windows 7 nicht verwendbar ?



## TobiOC (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem das wenn ich meine G19 anschließe , weder Tasterturbelechtung noch das Display Panel geht. Unter Vista funktioniert das Wunderbar. Weiß bzw kennt jemand das Problem ? .

Mfg
TobiOC


----------



## LordCama (6. Oktober 2011)

Nimmt die Tastatur eingaben entgegen? 
Wen auf dem display beim anlassen das logitech logo nicht erscheint, ist meistens das externe netzteil nicht angeschlossen/defekte.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2011)

Sind die Treiber alle aktuell? Bei mir geht die G19 ohne Probleme.


----------



## TobiOC (6. Oktober 2011)

Eingabe usw funktioniert tadelos, Braucht man spezielle Treiber für Windows 7 ?


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2011)

> Braucht man spezielle Treiber für Windows 7 ?


Klar! Hier der Link.
G19 Keyboard for Gaming


----------



## LordCama (6. Oktober 2011)

Logitech.com Support/download auswählen, Produkt/Betriebssystem eingeben und downloaden. Ohne treiber geht nicht viel, da windof 7 die g19 nur als normale Tastatur erkennt 

Mist, war jemand schneller


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Oktober 2011)

Da sieht man mal wie fortschrittlich und intelligent Windows 7 ist. Ignoriert den ganzen Logitech bling bling Quatsch.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Oktober 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie fortschrittlich und intelligent Windows 7 ist. Ignoriert den ganzen Logitech bling bling Quatsch.


 

Bist aber gemein.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (9. Oktober 2011)

Du hast nicht zufällig die Tastatur jetzt mit einem "USB -> PS2" Stecker angeschlossen? Hatte mal das Problem bei der G15, da ging die Beleuchtung und das Display dann auch nicht. 

Ansonsten wurde ich Logitech + USB-Motherboardtreiber mal neu installieren. Eventuell sind nicht mehr die USB-Ports im Bios an ( Advanced - Chipset)?????


----------

